# Update on 72 gal bowfront reef tank



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Added a few more corals to the list and more live rock.Also switched lighting as well-

Here is a bad pic of what the tank use to look like-










Here is a dark pic showing just led's on-










Here is a pic showing 2x 96 watt Pc's on (old bulbs that need to be replaced,will pick them uptoday and install)-










Here is a blurry pic showing Pc's and two 150 watt halides on-










And then a better pics (just dark) showing same shot as above-










Anyhow let me know what ya think everyone-
Thanks for looking.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

wow the tank looks really natural with the new halide lighting. very impressive ak


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks great man! the new lighting is sweet.... wish i still had all my blue chromis, they are so small they either get forced into my carpet anemone or captured by my coral banded shrimp because of the flow in my tank... i am down 6 and have only one left


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

sapir said:


> Looks great man! the new lighting is sweet.... wish i still had all my blue chromis, they are so small they either get forced into my carpet anemone or captured by my coral banded shrimp because of the flow in my tank... i am down 6 and have only one left


Thanks 420..
The tanks going to continue to change also-I got alot more stuff to add in the next few weeks









Didn't you have the problem with finding them in your sump as well-

Doesn't seem like they are the fish for you


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Did forgot to also mention-This is first thing in the morning-I didn't even give the corals time to open---

I'll get some better shots showing everything open also


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Looks great man! the new lighting is sweet.... wish i still had all my blue chromis, they are so small they either get forced into my carpet anemone or captured by my coral banded shrimp because of the flow in my tank... i am down 6 and have only one left


Thanks 420..
The tanks going to continue to change also-I got alot more stuff to add in the next few weeks









Didn't you have the problem with finding them in your sump as well-

Doesn't seem like they are the fish for you








[/quote]

Lately it doesnt seem like any fish are the ones for me.... other than my 2 yelow tangs, pair of false percs, that one chromis, coral beauty, and tennent tang (basically the origional fish i had in my 55 gallon) everything else seems to perish quickly. dont know if its just stressed fish from shipping, or what but its really a downer...

Thats good you have some things planned, but dont rush it can come back to bite you in the ass


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Looks great man! the new lighting is sweet.... wish i still had all my blue chromis, they are so small they either get forced into my carpet anemone or captured by my coral banded shrimp because of the flow in my tank... i am down 6 and have only one left


Thanks 420..
The tanks going to continue to change also-I got alot more stuff to add in the next few weeks









Didn't you have the problem with finding them in your sump as well-

Doesn't seem like they are the fish for you








[/quote]

Lately it doesnt seem like any fish are the ones for me.... other than my 2 yelow tangs, pair of false percs, that one chromis, coral beauty, and tennent tang (basically the origional fish i had in my 55 gallon) everything else seems to perish quickly. dont know if its just stressed fish from shipping, or what but its really a downer...

Thats good you have some things planned, but dont rush it can come back to bite you in the ass
[/quote]

That would be a downer man----

I can't seem to keep flame angels and thing purple alive either in my tank...Have no clue why,everything else thrives...

I'm impatient though---I tend to add things to quickly...We'll see how it goes I guess...


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

What are you planning to add next AK

The Pics with just the LED's is AWESOME.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

looks much fuller and better color with the new lighting, you should notice better growth as well


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Everything looks great AK, iv'e been looking forward to these update pics!








So are the MH's running 14K bulbs?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Slytooth13 said:


> Everything looks great AK, iv'e been looking forward to these update pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciated Sheppard.

Yeah they are 14K's as well-Although not dual 400 watts like I wanted,But it's still a step up...And well worth it.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

the just dark pics rule ak! They rule!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Love the group of chromis


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-Certainly appreciate the kind words


----------

